# Cabin fever due to rain



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I never thought I'd be "that guy", but after starting this low-mow habit two or three times a week, I now find myself going a little nuts sitting indoors during a full week of rain. Thankfully, it's been a slow, steady rain (which my area needed badly) rather than a gully-washer. But mowing is my main form of exercise! I don't have anything to do after work! And now I see bermuda seed head "Vs" all over the place! Agh! Deep breathes. Stay calm. Inhale. Exhale. The plants needed water. The grass will fill in those bare spots. You needed some rest anyway. Ommm....


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I know the feeling...


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I really look forward to rainy days.

First, I get to rest. The older you get, the more you come to appreciate it.

Second, rain is great for the yard. The water of life.

Third, I don't have to pay the city for lawn irrigation water.

And the rain cools stuff off some.

The male mockingbird who has laid claim to my backyard as his territory sits on top of my fence and showers in the pouring rain. It is cool to watch.

It takes me back to those days when I was a kid and played in the rain.

I watch people scramble from getting a little wet when it rains like the water is going to dissolve them somehow.

Me, I walk through it. It will dry off.

I worry about how soft some people are becoming these days.

I saw a video clip of a WWII veteran who was captured by the Nazis during the Normandy invasion. Part of the 75th Anniversary of D-Day Invasion.

"They would take the tough right out of us." He did not elaborate as to how.

The look in his eyes told me all I wanted to know about that subject.

He survived and returned to the USA.

He said he was glad that he made it.

I completely believed "his story."

"If it ain't raining, we ain't training."

Indeed. Me, I still walk in the rain....

Respect for the Greatest Generation.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

You have a cylinder mower - mow away.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah, except it's still raining and I'd melt.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Check the face the big guy makes when he makes his move to get back inside. :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c0YlhgUNFU


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Got my mow on Sunday afternoon. Front yard is back to spec. Had to cut the back at 3" just before dark. If the rain stays away, I can take it back down to 2" this afternoon.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Cabin fever here for 3 days and it looks like the next few days, didn't get above 11c today. Managed a bit of tree trimming between heavy rains.


----------

